# sail on blue funnel ascanius 1947?...b.b.c david jacobs wants to hear from you



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b00d3jtf


about 15 minutes into the programme


best regards...........


----------

